# HANOI | HUD Tower | 32 fl | 28 fl | T/O



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@redcode, I found out this photo  
















Tòa nhà HUD Tower | 37 Lê Văn Lương, Thanh Xuân | Văn phòng cho thuê tại Hà Nội


HUD TOWER Lê Văn Lương là công trình tháp văn phòng được đầu tư bởi Tổng công ty Đầu tư phát triển nhà và đô thị (HUD). Tọa lạc tại vị trí thuận lợi ngã tư đường Lê Văn Lương – Hoàng Minh Giám – Nguyễn Tuân. Với thiết kế độc đáo theo hình dáng của […]




maisonoffice.vn


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

To be frank,it turned out to be way better in general than shown in its now very old 3D-renders👍
..Whatta you know?..😅🤷


----------

